# When should I see a midwife?



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi, I'll try to make this as concise as possible. As I've had previous losses (and have come home from d&c to find scan and midwife appts. on my doorstep), I didn't go to my GP till I was 8wks. I asked him to refer me for antenatal care which he said he would and then looking at my history he said he wanted me to have an early scan too. I waited for almost two weeks, no sign of anything. Called the doctors, they said the letter had gone so I should call the hospital. I did and they said they'd left me a phone message which I hadn't got. So I arranged a scan for 10w4d. While there I asked about the 12w scan and midwife appt. at which point they told me they'd never received a referral from my GP for antenatal care, just the early scan. 
So I went to the antenatal dept. and did a self referral (this was a Friday). 
I called on the Tue to see if there was any news and they said they were just sending out the midwife letter but no scan yet. I got through to the scan dept. and managed to book myself in for 12w1d. Middle of last week, still no midwife appt. so I called and they said they outsource it so I needed to call the midwife team. I did and they said I was on the list but wouldn't be seen till at least 15-16 weeks.
On top of all this I'm moving house next week. I thought I'd have had my first scan and my first midwife appt. out of the way so they could just transfer, but that's not going to happen. Now by the time I register at a new surgery and they put me on their waiting list for a midwife God knows when I'll see one.
What should I do? What effect will it have if I haven't seen a midwife by 17 or 18 weeks?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

AS long as you have seen your midwife before 16 weeks, you are ok, there is a screening test for downs syndrome and spina bifida that they should offer you, and if you choose to have it, this needs to be done at 16 weeks, so keep on at them,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xxx


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Emilycaitlin,
I've had the nuchal scan, does that mean I still need the screening test at 16 weeks?
I've filled in the registration forms for my new surgery so will call them tomorrow to find out how quickly I can see a midwife there.
Thanks again
Jxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The nuchal scan would only indicate a risk of downs syndrome, and not spina bifida, so if you wanted to be tested for that, you would need the blood test.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info! 
Jxxx


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Quick update the midwife appt. finally came through for a months time by which point I would be 18 weeks!!! 
Luckily I went to see my new GP in the town that we're in the process of moving to and when I went to see him on Friday he got me an appt. for Monday. Amazing the difference a few miles makes!
Jxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

This postcode lottery is a nuisance!!!   

Glad you have got sorted!!


----------

